# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) شروحات :  طريقة سهلة لعمل روت لجميع اجهزة اندرويد

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخيرا سار عمل  Root لاجهزة الاندرويد بكل سهولة ويسر عن طريق برنامج Unlock Root Tools
حيث يمكن ان تفعل  Root وتلغيه بسهولة ويسر
البرنامج يعمل على الاجهزة التالية 
HTC Sensation (G14)    Galaxy Nexus (i9250)    LG Optimus 3D P920
  HTC Wildfire S (G13)    Galaxy Note (I9220)    LG Optimus2x    
  HTC Desire S (G12)    Samsung Galaxy S IIi9100    LG Optimus LET    
  HTC Incredible S (G11)    Samsung Galaxy S 1I9000    LG Optimus Black     
من مميزات هالبرنامج :
1- كمية الأجهزة و الأنظمة المدعومة .
2- بضغطة زر تعمل Root لِجهازك , و بضغطة أخرى تلغيه .
بداية قم بعمل التالي :
- حميل البرنامج من هنا Unlock Root Tools
-بعد ذلك قم بتثبيته على جهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بك .
- يجب أن يكون جهازك معرف على الويندوز أو قم بتنزيل تعريفات الدرايفر الخاصة بجهازك .
لتحميل البرنامج من الموقع الرسميالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
الحين رح نبدا نشغل البرنامج  
لعمل Root
قم بالدخول الى هاتفك وظبط الاعدادات كالتالي
الضبط –> التطبيقات –> تطوير –> تصحيح USB
Sitting –> Applications –> Development –> USB Debuging     
بعد كذا وصل الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكيبل
ثم نشغل البرنامج Unlock Root.  
اضغط على Root
و راح يبحث عن نوع جهازك     
اضغط على نوع جهازك ستأخذ هذه العملية بعض الوقت ,
ثم    
هنا بإمكانك إختيار نعم أو لا !
هو بيقول ” هل تبغانا نثبت تطبيق PowerSaver اللي يعطي البطارية وقت أطول ”
الخيار راجع لك انا عن نفسي لا انصح به
بعد كذا     
راح تطلع لنا نافذة إختر نعم
الآن راح يُعاد تشغيل الجهاز و مبروك عليك Root
و للتأكد إن جهازك مروّت إبحث عن تطبيق Super User      
لإلغاء الـ Root
نفس الطريقة تقريباً قم بالدخول الى هاتفك وظبط الاعدادات كالتالي
الضبط –> التطبيقات –> تطوير –> تصحيح USB
Sitting –> Applications –> Development –> USB Debuging      
بعد كذا نشبك الجهاز بالكمبيوتر عن طريق الكيبل
ثم نشغل البرنامج Unlock Root     
نضغط على UnRoot
و راح يبحث عن نوع جهازك      
اضغط على نوع جهازك
ستأخذ هذه العملية بعض الوقت , ثم
هنا بإمكانك إختيار نعم أو لا ! الخيار راجع لك      
بعد كذا
راح تطلع لنا نافذة إختر نعم      
الآن راح يُعاد تشغيل الجهاز و مبروك عليك إلغاء Root
و للتأكد إن جهازك بِ دون روت , افتح برنامج الكيز و اشبك جهازك و راح يتعرف عليه  ادخل على هذا الرابط وستجد جميع الاجهزة التي يدعمها البرنامج 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ameerl

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك اخي على المتابعة

----------


## yassin55

تسلم كتير يا بوب على المتابعه 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## azx181

بارك الله فيك أخي محمد

----------


## m2oo9a

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## zamrani

thanksss  :Wink:

----------


## البركاني

الف الف شكر على المجهود الرائع

----------


## zyad-r

جزاكم الله خير

----------


## zyad-r

عافكم الله

----------


## zyad-r

شكرا على المجهود الرائع

----------


## damian11595

chokrane

----------


## HUMMER NOKIA

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## sizou

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

*بارك الله فيك ياحبيبي*

----------


## سمير الليل

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## nooredjert

MERCIIIIIIIIIIIIII

----------


## bagano

شكرا لك اخي

----------


## autour83

بارك الله فيك

----------


## mona.5554

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## spoksman

حياكم الله

----------


## rachiddz16

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم

----------

